# Sassy - a Guardian Angel



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

That was a really good story. Sad, but good. You're a good writer.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

That was really sweet and sad. you are a good writer. i wish i could write like some people.


----------

